
Show HN: Simple Kids Game, Created with HTML, CSS and JavaScript (React) - vnglst
https://lumber-jack.netlify.com/
======
vnglst
Stack

\- Create React App

\- TypeScript

\- Mobx State Tree

\- react-pose

\- Howler for sound fx

Source code is here: [https://github.com/vnglst/lumber-
jack](https://github.com/vnglst/lumber-jack)

